#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Which movie or scene made you to cry hard?

## Bhavya

Certainly, every one of us has experienced this at some point. That instant when we are so overwhelmed in a movie and it unexpectedly turns dark or sad maybe our beloved character's long lost love pass away and we sense that tightness in the back of our throat. Guys, which movie or scene made you cry hard?

----------


## subasan

> Certainly, every one of us has experienced this at some point. That instant when we are so overwhelmed in a movie and it unexpectedly turns dark or sad maybe our beloved character's long lost love pass away and we sense that tightness in the back of our throat. Guys, which movie or scene made you cry hard?


Schindler's List.

I usually don't cry for war movies. But in this movie, the climax scene where Oskar Schindler (Liam Neeson) cries for the Nazis will make anyone cry. One of the best master piece of ‎Steven Spielberg. This movie won several awards which includes 7 academy awards.

----------


## Bhavya

> Schindler's List.
> 
> I usually don't cry for war movies. But in this movie, the climax scene where Oskar Schindler (Liam Neeson) cries for the Nazis will make anyone cry. One of the best master piece of ‎Steven Spielberg. This movie won several awards which includes 7 academy awards.


Sorry I didn't watch the movie. So I didn't know the scene you mentioned. Can you describe the scene?

----------


## subasan

> Sorry I didn't watch the movie. So I didn't know the scene you mentioned. Can you describe the scene?


I prefer not to write and lag this. If you have time, watch this movie. Just watch it blindly without reading anything. You'll be moved.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bhavya

> I prefer not to write and lag this. If you have time, watch this movie. Just watch it blindly without reading anything. You'll be moved.


Okay, I will watch the movie and let you know my experience.

----------

